

Swedish man arrested for building nuclear reactor in kitchen - Netadmin
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/public-sector/3295333/swedish-man-arrested-for-building-nuclear-reactor-in-kitchen/

======
ColinWright
Previous submissions:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2837583>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2837693>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2840604>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2842770>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2842969> <\- lots of comments

